# Why SE exam should be given instead of PE civil (Structural)?



## sunny777 (May 14, 2015)

I work in Structural engineering related to OIl &amp; Gas - I am wondering why 16 hour SE exam should be given. I am not designing buildings or bridges so is PE civil - Structural PM exam and license not enough for this industry? I have seen almost all the companies asking for PE license but hardly any firm asked for SE license in this Oil and Gas industry. I know state of IL needs SE license to do anything structural and in some states are moving in that direction. But I think there are very few SE licensed people are available as compared to PE Civil guys.


----------



## Andy Lin (May 14, 2015)

Not sure if I understand your question correctly.

Are you asking: "If an engineer works in the oil and gas industry and has a PE license, why would he/she ever consider getting the SE license?"


----------



## sunny777 (May 14, 2015)

@SEHQ - correct, that is my question.


----------



## Andy Lin (May 14, 2015)

Ok cool.

In that case, the answer would be: You won't need to consider getting a SE unless your State requires it or if in the future, you want to work in areas where the State requires a SE.

For example, in California, you only need a SE if you want to work on schools and hospital buildings. PE is sufficient for everything else.


----------



## sunny777 (May 14, 2015)

@SEHQ - thanks for the reply. I heard that some states are moving in the SE direction. Do you know which states are already requiring SE? I know IL is.


----------



## Andy Lin (May 14, 2015)

Now the answer above is just from the legal perspective.

I actually wrote an article regarding this topic a year and half ago (time flies!). A few stuff is outdated but you might still find it somewhat interesting: link

Sorry but I am not too familiar with the requirement of other states. But according to this article posted in 2012:


IL - SE required for all structures

HI - SE required for all structures. Hawaii statutes require the seal of a licensed SE on construction documents in order to obtain a building permit

CA - SE required for public schools and hospitals

NV - SE required for structures requiring special expertise, such as radio towers and signs over 100 feet, and buildings more than three stories or 45 feet in height.

OR - SE required for certain buildings and structures (Oregon statutes require the S.E. license for hazardous facilities, special occupancy structures, essential facilities over 4,000 square feet in ground area or 20 feet in height, structures with irregular features, and buildings over four stories or 45 feet in height)

UT - SE required for complex structures.

WA - SE required for “significant structures (tall buildings, long bridges, hazardous facilities, essential facilities, hospitals and air traffic control towers (e.g., Washington statutes require the S.E. license for hazardous facilities, essential facilities over 5,000 square feet in ground area and 20 feet in height, structures exceeding 100 feet in height, buildings of five or more stories, bridges with a total span of more than 200 feet, piers with a surface area greater than 10,000 square feet, and structures where more than 300 people congregate in one area)
Which state are you practicing engineering?


----------



## sunny777 (May 14, 2015)

I am still EIT but I gave PE civil - Structural PM in April 2015 - I am in TX.


----------



## sunny777 (May 14, 2015)

@SEHQ - thanks for your replies.


----------



## shinirei (May 15, 2015)

SEHQ said:


> Now the answer above is just from the legal perspective.
> 
> I actually wrote an article regarding this topic a year and half ago (time flies!). A few stuff is outdated but you might still find it somewhat interesting: link
> 
> ...


Don't forget Georgia!


----------



## bassplayer45 (May 16, 2015)

Its a very grey area, it is always an interesting debate. I am a PE in Indiana attempting to get my SE to have options in Illinois for my company. Take this example. By Indiana rules, i can design ANY kind of bridge. I can legally design a 20 foot bridge, or a 500 foot cable stay bridge with my PE (even though i have no cable stay experience). Personally speaking, i think the SE is a must for complex bridges and buildings, or both in seismic/wind regions. Will passing the SE make me good at designing cable stay? Hell no. Experience, mentoring, and great computer software does that. The debate will rage on for a long time, but there are alot of groups/ people out there (me included) that think a test, or specialty license requirement for seismic, wind, and complex structure design is a must. I just wish all states came to some sort of agreement on it to make it a little more simple


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 18, 2015)

shinirei said:


> Don't forget Georgia!




Georgia has an SE now? I know Florida was pursuing an SE license, didn't hear about Georgia.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 18, 2015)

SE will be everywhere. (.........eventually)


----------



## Agostage (May 18, 2015)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> shinirei said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Georgia!
> ...


The NCSEA site says they're working on it. It would be nice if they had it as I just got my PE there.

http://www.ncsea.com/resources/licensure/


----------



## shinirei (May 19, 2015)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> shinirei said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Georgia!
> ...




Georgia doesn't have a different stamp yet, but if you do structural work, they will require the SE. For comity, if you are a recent PE, you will have to have the SE. If you are an EI doing structural work in GA and apply to take the PE, you will be redirected to the SE rather than the PE.


----------



## phecke (May 30, 2015)

shinirei said:


> TehMightyEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > shinirei said:
> ...








kevo_55 said:


> SE will be everywhere. (.........eventually)






Both of these.

I took the SE because I was living in Georgia and was going to be required to in GA because all of my work as an EIT was in structural (commercial and residential). Shortly before I could take the SE in GA (literally like 3 weeks) I moved to Louisiana (to do oil and gas work). In Louisiana I could have taken the Civil-Structural and been just fine, but I knew GA wouldn't license me by comity for years and several other states may not either. As a lot of my work used to be all over the country (and now is again since I've left oil and gas), I wanted to be sure I could get licensed in most places.

I also knew that all states will eventually move toward the SE, so why pigeonhole myself now or hope that they'll grandfather me in later? Also, why would I want to have lesser qualifications than others in the future? Think about it, employers in the future may be looking for structural engineers and having the SE behind your name makes you stand out. Since getting my SE I have recruiters contacting me at least a few times a month, all commenting on how my resume (posted on Linkedin) is impressive due to the SE and project experience. Those recruiters contacting me is a reason I left oil and gas (not the biggest, but still a reason).

If you can hack it, get the SE. It'll open up doors now and in the future.


----------

